# Diversity in music tastes?



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking through here, I seem to get the impression that my tastes seem to be the most eccentric of anybody who is active.

If you haven't already, have a look at my Last.fm. It's definitely skewed towards Japanese music, but that might be because I have 14 albums and 1 single by Ali Project on my computer and I run off a playlist, so that whole thing gets played every week or so. Anyway, I think it's rather diverse. If you go by genres (I do about half the time), top 8 contains J-pop, J-rock, darkwave, neoclassical, bossa nova, industrial metal, classical, acid jazz, and ska.

Anyway... I made this thread to see if any of y'all have comparably diverse tastes. Anyone interested in a group for folks with bipolar tastes?


----------



## Retsu (Sep 26, 2008)

I actively listen to alternative rock, ambient, avant-garde, avant-garde metal, classical, classical crossover, darkwave, EBM, electronic, electronica, folk, folk metal, gothic, gothic metal, industrial, medieval, pop, power metal, progressive metal, rock, and symphonic metal. Note that I listen to more than that - that's just the majority of what I listen to.

http://www.last.fm/user/armorxforxsheep


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 27, 2008)

Disco, some industrial, some ska, some War-era pop, some ragtime, some j-pop, synthpop, occasional jazz, symphonic metal, rock, blues, prog rock, and there's probably more that I can't be bothered to list.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't understand genres at all so I really have no idea whether I'm actually 'diverse' or not. xD The whole thing kind of confuses me.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, let's see:

80's pop
90's pop
classic rock
some 80's rock
some 90's rock
Southern rock
rock instrumentals
J-pop
dance
jazz (especially smooth jazz)
Celtic
New Age
instrumentals, period
80's and 90's country
some techno
some classical

Basically, I'm willing to give almost anything a chance.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

End x of my spectrum consists of Electronic; end y consists of Indie/Alt. Rock.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 27, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I don't understand genres at all so I really have no idea whether I'm actually 'diverse' or not. xD The whole thing kind of confuses me.


Genres feel almost like a necessary evil of sorts for me. As you could see, I'm part of the 'Stats' group, and genres make a lot of stat tools work. At the same time, they are rather annoying. Unless I want stats on music.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 27, 2008)

IcySapphire said:


> Okay, let's see:
> 
> 80's pop
> 90's pop
> ...


I wouldn't call half of these genres - they are more labels than anything else.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 27, 2008)

Alternative and subgenres.
Metal and subgenres, mainly Heavy Metal, Power Metal, Punk Metal, Avant-Garde Metal, Folk Metal and Black Metal.
Rock and subgenres, mainly Hard Rock and Progressive Rock.
Psychedelic Trance.
Punk and Irish Punk.
Ska and Ska Punk.
Reggae.
Classical.

Show me a song of the above genres and I'll probably like it. Show me something else and maybe I'll like it, depends on whether it interests me or not. I'm open minded.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 27, 2008)

First off, I  don't really know anything about genres or classifying music. I'm probably going to look stupid if I try. Generally if it has a good beat and can be danced to, I like it.

I like a lot of things that people put under the 'New Wave' genre, but Wiki has this to say: 



> Starting in the early 1980s and continuing until around 1988, the term "New Wave" was used in America to describe nearly every new pop or pop rock artist that largely used synthesizers. Examples of artists defined in the United States as New Wave during this period that would not fit the original definition include Duran Duran, A Flock of Seagulls, Depeche Mode, Eurythmics, The Fixx, Thompson Twins, Tears For Fears, The Human League, Men Without Hats, Thomas Dolby, and Culture Club. The term continues to be used today to describe those groups.


... and that's like half my playlist right there. :D;

Although I will listen to other things and I don't really limit myself to any one kind of music in particular.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 27, 2008)

*shrug*

I normally just listen to something, enjoy it heartily, adopt it as part of my favourite music, and then sometime a few months later find out what genre it is by random chance.

So there's not much of a real pattern, to be honest.


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 27, 2008)

I mainly listen to industrial metal, prog metal, melodic death metal, new wave of british heavy metal, power metal, folk metal, doom metal, prog rock, classical, hard rock, classic rock (it's not a genre but eh), pop, alternative rock, new age. 
http://www.last.fm/user/Squarewalker


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not diverse at all, sadly.

It's usually thrash, melodeath, power/thrash(Iced Earth kind) and... that's it.


----------



## Gamma Ray (Sep 27, 2008)

i listen to every genre

i listen to rap and death metal

but my favourite artists are gamma ray and tori amos


----------



## Linzys (Sep 28, 2008)

I like bubblegum dance, 90's pop and old-timey swing and big band music a lot. 

I also enjoy 'Celtic' music like Enya and Loreena McKennitt.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm pretty easy-going, if I like something I'll listen to it regardless of genre, but I tend to listen to a lot of Techno, Synthpop (New Wave apparently?), Pop, Rock, Classical, Lounge and House.
Yeaaah I dunno I'm bad at labels.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 28, 2008)

I doubt very much that my taste is diverse

I do listen to stuff from loads of genres, but the fact that I listen to /shitloads/ of rock kind of overshadows that


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 29, 2008)

My MP3 player is a mish-mash of eclectic randomness; I'm not going to list genres because people will throw rocks at me for getting genres wrong or whatever, but I like to think it's pretty diverse.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 29, 2008)

Linzys said:


> I also enjoy 'Celtic' music like Enya and Loreena McKennitt.


Someone else who likes Enya! :D

Loreena McKennitt (predictably) shows up when I play the Recommendations on Last.fm, and she is pretty good too.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 29, 2008)

Linzys said:


> I also enjoy 'Celtic' music like Enya and Loreena McKennitt.


Enya isn't celtic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey isn't J-Pop just Pop but with a J tacked in front of it to look cool or am I missing something.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Hey isn't J-Pop just Pop but with a J tacked in front of it to look cool or am I missing something.


It makes the Japanophile kids feel special.


----------

